# Convidar



## bipster

Hola,

Tinc una pregunta. Quina expressió és la correcta?

"Convida *als* teus amics a prendre una cervesa"

o

"Convida *els* teus amics a prendre una cervesa"


----------



## kiyama

La segona.
"els teus amics" és el complement directe, que en català no pot anar precedit de preposició, ni que sigui en una contracció (als = a+els)
Kiyama


----------



## bipster

Llavors seria:

"Qui vols convidar?" i no "A qui vols convidar?"


----------



## Domtom

Hola:

Jo també crec que el correcte és amb _els_.

Si bé en general el CD no va precedit de preposició, algunes vegades sí:

_Els estimo més que als meus amics_.
-


----------



## Domtom

bipster said:


> Llavors seria:
> 
> "Qui vols convidar?" i no "A qui vols convidar?"


 
Em sembla que la segona, però no estic segur.


----------



## kiyama

De fet, seguint la lògica del que hem dit, hauria de ser la primera.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Qui vols convidar*, sens cap mena de dubte . *A qui vols convidar* seria caure en el mateix parany!

Bon diumenge


----------



## Domtom

Sí, és clar, és lògic el que diueu. Moltes gràcies, *Kiyama* i *Tradi* per evitar que caigués en el parany  !


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bufona la foto, Domtom! 

Per ajudar una miqueta més, us transcric uns exemples d'un diccionari fantàstic que sempre m'és molt útil: Diccionari d'ús dels verbs catalans (Jordi Ginebra i Anna Montserrat - Edicions 62).

Convidar algú:

- Vaig *convidar molta gent* al casament.

Vs.

Convidar a una cosa:

- La tarda *convida a la mandra*
- L'aparador *convidava a entrar* a la botiga.


----------



## kiyama

Sort que hem evitat entre tots el comportament ratolinesc 
apa, fins aviat
Ki


----------

